# My first blog



## Jaffakeik (Aug 8, 2009)

Made my first blog today, got it on profile.Not much on it yet but hope some day it will get popular


----------



## goldfries (Aug 9, 2009)

welcome to the blogging world.

Make sure you identify your niche soon.  and using iframe for your blog isn't going to help you when it comes to SEO.


----------

